# Ram expansion in 64 bit  HP Pavilion G6 Series G6-2016TX



## magychip (Aug 17, 2012)

*Ram expansion or limitation  in 64 bit  HP Pavilion G6 Series G6-2016TX*

In website I found HP Pavilion G6 Series G6-2016TX comes with 
win7 Home Basic(64 Bit Architecture) 
Intel HM76 Express chipset
and expandible to 8 GB only..

IN some site  i found 64 bit arch and win 7 HP will support more than 8 GB...so Can we expand the ram in  HP Pavilion G6 Series G6-2016TX to greater than >8GB by upgrading the OS to win7 Home Premium..

Thanks in advance


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 17, 2012)

I don't think why it should have a limitation of 8GB memory as i5-3210M supports upto 32GB and even HM76. (still, OEMs can enforce it). 3rd party selling sites like flipkart are full of misleading infos like this, so ignore them. Contact HP care for confirmation.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 17, 2012)

> so Can we expand the ram in HP Pavilion G6 Series G6-2016TX to greater than >8GB by upgrading the OS to win7 Home Premium..



The RAM slots are supporting maximum of 4GB each as hence I dont think more than that would be possible.

Dont you think more than that in a middle end notebook platform would be a overkill ??


----------

